# [SOLVED] x86_64 yet another ifplugd vs netplugd 'issue'

## CleanTestr

What I wanted, on the laptop, was the ability to have netplug delay the provisioning of eth0 

until a cable was plugged in, then use dhcp to acquire information, and to process wlan0 the same

way.

At boot I see: 

```
Aug 10 02:47:04 cleantestee /etc/init.d/net.eth0[4312]: ERROR: interface eth0 does not exist

Aug 10 02:47:04 cleantestee /etc/init.d/net.eth0[4313]: Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

Aug 10 02:47:04 cleantestee /etc/init.d/net.eth0[4228]: ERROR: net.eth0 failed to start

Aug 10 02:47:04 cleantestee /etc/init.d/net.wlan0[4400]: ERROR: interface wlan0 does not exist

Aug 10 02:47:04 cleantestee /etc/init.d/net.wlan0[4401]: Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

Aug 10 02:47:04 cleantestee /etc/init.d/net.wlan0[4315]: ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

Aug 10 02:47:04 cleantestee /etc/init.d/netmount[4403]: ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.eth0 would not start

```

/etc/conf.d/net has:

```
modules_eth0="netplugd"

modules_wlan0="netplugd"

config_eth0="dhcp"

config_wlan0="dhcp"

```

/etc/init.d/net has:

net.eth0 -> net.lo

net.wlan0 -> net.lo

I don't doubt that I'm being an Utter Dunce in Some Regard, here  :Smile: 

----------

## DONAHUE

run ifconfig -a to verify that udev has not changed your interface names nor bad luck removed their drivers.

----------

## CleanTestr

Having gone through a *Vast* amount of 'related material' on Yahoo...

I no longer 'qualify' for Utter Dunce status   :Laughing:  ...

This is Solved.

Posting the solution would merely re-duplicate Much Other *effort* Elsewhere   :Laughing: 

----------

